# i'm in love..



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

With my new dehydrator :001_wub::001_wub:

the OH bought it me as a late crimbo pressie so had a play with it yesterday  did a load of chicken livers as treats for the boys









and the end result which actually taste bloody lovely


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Ooooh the fun I could have with that! I keep toying with the idea of getting one, might have a look in the sales!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Noooooo.....why did you have to share this! I'm addicted to buying kitchen gadgets and dog stuff and you have combined the two. :scared: I'm going to be poor. :lol:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Ooooh the fun I could have with that! I keep toying with the idea of getting one, might have a look in the sales!


twos only £32 and it's MASSIVE!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> Noooooo.....why did you have to share this! I'm addicted to buying kitchen gadgets and dog stuff and you have combined the two. :scared: I'm going to be poor. :lol:


you know you want one


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

SixStar said:


> Ooooh the fun I could have with that! I keep toying with the idea of getting one, might have a look in the sales!


Me too! I kept looking at them on Amazon a while ago but wasn't sure if it would just be another gadget that we wouldn't use


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

pogo said:


> twos only £32 and it's MASSIVE!


OK, decision made! :lol: Where was it from, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

SixStar said:


> OK, decision made! :lol: Where was it from, if you don't mind me asking?


He bought me this one:

Andrew James Food Dehydrator With Adjustable Temperature Control - 5 Levels: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

 price has gone up a couple of quid! postage is a bit pricey BUT it turned up next day by courier so i guess you could get it cheaper else where but i'm lazy and couldn't be bothered to look!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

pogo said:


> you know you want one


I do :lol: this is not good. :frown: What other dog treats will you do in it? Could you do fish, like F4D treats?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> I do :lol: this is not good. :frown: What other dog treats will you do in it? Could you do fish, like F4D treats?


basically whatever you want, i'm going to do fish, chicken skin, heart, kidneys etc


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

pogo said:


> basically whatever you want, i'm going to do fish, chicken skin, heart, kidneys etc


:scared: I want one.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

pogo said:


> He bought me this one:
> 
> Andrew James Food Dehydrator With Adjustable Temperature Control - 5 Levels: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home
> 
> price has gone up a couple of quid! postage is a bit pricey BUT it turned up next day by courier so i guess you could get it cheaper else where but i'm lazy and couldn't be bothered to look!


Still not a bad price really, when I think of all the money I spend on F4D treats, and various dried animal body parts from Zooplus! Will be able to make dried veggie treats for them and the hamster, and dried fruits for me too (if you can hygienically keep different levels for different things!!). Good savings to be made in the long run, I reckon.

I shall order that one - thanks


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Still not a bad price really, when I think of all the money I spend on F4D treats, and various dried animal body parts from Zooplus! Will be able to make dried veggie treats for them and the hamster, and dried fruits for me too (if you can hygienically keep different levels for different things!!). Good savings to be made in the long run, I reckon.
> 
> I shall order that one - thanks


that's my thinking to!

there is plenty of space between levels so you could put the meat at the bottom and the stuff on the higher levels for you and they wouldn't mix!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

pogo said:


> that's my thinking to!
> 
> there is plenty of space between levels so you could put the meat at the bottom and the stuff on the higher levels for you and they wouldn't mix!


Fab! I'm stupidly excited


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

How long did it take to dry out the liver?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

pogo said:


> He bought me this one:
> 
> Andrew James Food Dehydrator With Adjustable Temperature Control - 5 Levels: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home
> 
> price has gone up a couple of quid! postage is a bit pricey BUT it turned up next day by courier so i guess you could get it cheaper else where but i'm lazy and couldn't be bothered to look!


That's the one I was looking at. I have a mincer from the range & it's fantastic.

I think I may order one after all


----------



## patterdalelass (Dec 7, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> :scared: I want one.


Me too....oh dear, another dent in the bank account.
My Tanner wont eat raw liver out of the four i have on raw(there's always one!!)I wonder if he would eat it like this?


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Oooh I never realised your could get them at the price, I assumed they were silly expensive.

Added to wish list


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> How long did it take to dry out the liver?


i left it for about 9 hours while i was at work


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

i've also decided im going to try selling some treats on ebay try earn some pennies


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I've had one on my wishlist for a while now - as soon as we're back home and he's back on raw we'll get one. Looks good


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I WANT ONE 

Been thinking about it for a while as I would love to make Lucky's treats myself without having to spend ages with the oven on. 

I would never buy commercial treats again if I got one of those


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Been thinking about one for a while, but the price put me off incase it would end up like my breadmaker  , so how do i convince the OH its for us...when really it's for the dogs :scared:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I've been toying with the idea of getting onefor ages , this has made my mind up for me 



pogo said:


> i've also decided im going to try selling some treats on ebay try earn some pennies


First in the queue please, spent ages looking for farmfoods dried heart treats the other day


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

shite...ordered one..OH is asleep after a little much wine..i will just say I talked about it with him :lol: then if i dont get use out of it ...its not all my fault :lol:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> shite...ordered one..OH is asleep after a little much wine..i will just say I talked about it with him :lol: then if i dont get use out of it ...its not all my fault :lol:


Ha ha love your thinking 
Please post pics of results guys I will have to live viacriously through you for a while 
I'd love to see what fish does

Howwould one make beef jerky do you think ? Wonder what cut it is


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I am sooooo jealous - never got round to getting one after toying with the idea for months and months :mad2:. Looks like the livers turned out really well :thumbup:.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooh Ive got one of those, a friend gave it to me but I never thought of making dog things with it. I will have to have a go


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I think i should get commision after all you lot have been buying one!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> I've been toying with the idea of getting onefor ages , this has made my mind up for me
> 
> First in the queue please, spent ages looking for farmfoods dried heart treats the other day


I'm going to experiment with different things first then sort out selling them

Is there anything in particular you would want in terms of choice etc?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

God I'm so crap in the kitchen that I didn't even know what it was! 

Have no desire to get one, thankfully for my purse - it's out if the freezer and into the dog - lazy cow! Hope you all get one though and have great fun with it, I tend to run a mile from kitchen gadgets in case I'm expected to actually use them, lol! Have fun with your toys, exciting eh?

I asked for telescopic garden loppers for crimbo - that's how boring I am!


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a dehydrator and have been using it for treats for Isla ever since she arrived - makes keeping liver treats in your pocket  so much more acceptable, specially if like me you are a veggie


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Ha ha love your thinking
> Please post pics of results guys I will have to live viacriously through you for a while
> I'd love to see what fish does
> 
> Howwould one make beef jerky do you think ? Wonder what cut it is


pmsl..I reminded him this morning..said he couldn't remember me talking about one..oh dear :thumbup:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

well today we have chicken scraps and pig skin drying  nom nom


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> pmsl..I reminded him this morning..said he couldn't remember me talking about one..oh dear :thumbup:


*Note to self* Paddyjulie is a big fibber , and she seems so nice too


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> *Note to self* Paddyjulie is a big fibber , and she seems so nice too


:lol: I did speak to him..lets say I took advantage of his drunken state :lol:


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

I've not dehydrated fish yet but I have fish skin, works a treat. Keep meaning to speak to a fishmongers and get their left over fish skin (hopefully free)


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

yeuxvert said:


> I've not dehydrated fish yet but I have fish skin, works a treat. Keep meaning to speak to a fishmongers and get their left over fish skin (hopefully free)


That sounds like a brilliant idea  i am so looking forward to trying out different things . You could wrap the fish skin around a piece of sweet potato ..just like Fish4dogs sell and charge a small fortune.

Pogo..What did the Pig skin turn out like?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow, I never knew of such things! Am off to add mine to my wishlist right now.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Oooh and I'd love to buy some dried liver from you pogo until I save up pennies for my own.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> That sounds like a brilliant idea  i am so looking forward to trying out different things . You could wrap the fish skin around a piece of sweet potato ..just like Fish4dogs sell and charge a small fortune.
> 
> Pogo..What did the Pig skin turn out like?


I left the skin in longer but they are really crunchy little squares I'll take a photo when I get chance


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> Oooh and I'd love to buy some dried liver from you pogo until I save up pennies for my own.


That's awesome I'll get some bags to send stuff in and I'll start selling and post a link on here hopefully next week all being well


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Ooooh, I want one!

Alfie still isn't crazy about liver or kidney... just thinking this might be a way to get him more interested in it  if he thinks it's treats 

Possibly stupid questions.... but once you've done it, do you have to keep them in the fridge like you would with raw meat?  And how long do they keep for? I'm guessing quite a while...


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Coffee said:


> Ooooh, I want one!
> 
> Alfie still isn't crazy about liver or kidney... just thinking this might be a way to get him more interested in it  if he thinks it's treats
> 
> Possibly stupid questions.... but once you've done it, do you have to keep them in the fridge like you would with raw meat?  And how long do they keep for? I'm guessing quite a while...


No the food is technically cooked so mine are in a tub in the cupboard


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh and they keep for ages


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

So what about smell when drying?

If talking about selling on Ebay, what about legalities, health and safety whatever. Dog gets ill.. blames it on your treats.. sues you. Not saying don't, just I would look at the possible implications if selling further afield than "friends" and something to be aware of.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

pogo said:


> Oh and they keep for ages


I was looking at these earlier..I have seen them inside the bags of purchased Chicken jerky..dunno if it would help the stuff keep even a little longer

1g x 100 Silica Gel Desiccant Sachet Pouches | eBay


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

wahooo mums ordered me one!! she was sick of my moaning lol!!


Re the smell Goblin - from what i have read some people cant stand it but i expect it will just be a personal thing, i know some hate liver cake cooking, i quite enjoy the smell of it baking.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

It took all of two seconds to decide to buy one - I quite fancy doing banana and stuff in it, too. Another thing to add to my list for when I get paid!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

chicken skin left and pig skin right  the pig skin is a tiny bit greasy to touch being so fatty but not overly


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

pogo said:


> chicken skin left and pig skin right  the pig skin is a tiny bit greasy to touch being so fatty but not overly


love it..how about trying some fish for me :lol: :lol: cant give mavis pig/chicken skin


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> love it..how about trying some fish for me :lol: :lol: cant give mavis pig/chicken skin


haha i'm waiting for payday friday then going to raid morrissons to try other things


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

pogo said:


> haha i'm waiting for payday friday then going to raid morrissons to try other things


Wait till closing time when they are selling it off


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

Coffee said:


> Ooooh, I want one!
> 
> Alfie still isn't crazy about liver or kidney... just thinking this might be a way to get him more interested in it  if he thinks it's treats
> 
> Possibly stupid questions.... but once you've done it, do you have to keep them in the fridge like you would with raw meat?  And how long do they keep for? I'm guessing quite a while...


Isla wont eat raw liver but absolutely loves it when dehydrated. Haven't tried kidney dehydrated yet but must get round to doing so as again Isla wont eat it raw and am currently flash-frying it. Should keep quite a while as it's dried however just to be on the safe side - or maybe it's me being over careful, but I do keep it in the fridge


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

yeuxvert said:


> Isla wont eat raw liver but absolutely loves it when dehydrated. Haven't tried kidney dehydrated yet but must get round to doing so as again Isla wont eat it raw and am currently flash-frying it. Should keep quite a while as it's dried however just to be on the safe side - or maybe it's me being over careful, but I do keep it in the fridge


I'm going to try kidney and heart later in the week.

I don't bother keeping it in the fridge just a clean tub in the cupboard, the boys being raw fed aren't going to be effected by cooked treats even if they were to go a bit stale


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

I agree Pogo, it's just me being over-careful. Have tried Ox heart and again Isla loves it


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

pogo said:


> i've also decided im going to try selling some treats on ebay try earn some pennies


What about selling to your local pet shop


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

yeuxvert said:


> What about selling to your local pet shop


the local one is [email protected]


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

pogo said:


> the local one is [email protected]


That's a bugger 

Next nearest one then


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

yeuxvert said:


> That's a bugger
> 
> Next nearest one then


I know unfortunately the only 2 little pets shops that i knew of that were good have shut down, the other i refuse to go to.

We have 4 [email protected] and a jollies so not much use for little shops anymore


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh well, I guess it's Ebay. Good luck with it


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Wonder what whitebait would be like ?

I wish mine would hurry up and come :mad2:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Wonder what whitebait would be like ?
> 
> I wish mine would hurry up and come :mad2:


mine came next day


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

pogo said:


> mine came next day


It was posted on 31/12 expected delivery date the 8th Jan


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> It was posted on 31/12 expected delivery date the 8th Jan


yer mine was about the same but like i said came next day


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

I couldn't wait until I get paid and have ordered mine  Would've been so disappointed if it'd been out of stock or back at full price by then!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Megan345 said:


> I couldn't wait until I get paid and have ordered mine  Would've been so disappointed if it'd been out of stock or back at full price by then!


That's great...we can keep each other posted on stuff we have tried  and how it has turned out


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

ooooooooooh why did I look? I really want one of those now..........


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Whoops, just ordered one 

Found one on ebay for £34.49 inc p&p so hope it's ok 

We'll have to do a 'dehydrated thread' and compare our creations! I'm very excited about what I can dry out......................... I'm soooo rock and roll :lol:


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> We'll have to do a 'dehydrated thread' and compare our creations! I'm very excited about what I can dry out......................... I'm soooo rock and roll :lol:


I know how you feel  I'm all excited that I can dry my garden herbs, make jerky, dog treats, fruit and berries for snacks... And I just discovered you can make yoghurt in it if you buy a big one!  I'll see if I use this one first though


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Oooh, like this one: Excalibur 9-Tray Dehydrator - FREE Next Day Delivery UK | eBay

15 square feet of drying area! How sad am I


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Megan345 said:


> Oooh, like this one: Excalibur 9-Tray Dehydrator - FREE Next Day Delivery UK | eBay
> 
> 15 square feet of drying area! How sad am I


Wow now, that's a bit serious.... Serious money too 

If you were thinking of going big though, I did come across this one which has 10 square feet of drying area. It's in an auction rather than buy it now with 2 days left so could end up being a bargain? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KITCHENST...=UK_HGKitchen_SmallApp_RL&hash=item2a278da520


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Wow now, that's a bit serious.... Serious money too
> 
> If you were thinking of going big though, I did come across this one which has 10 square feet of drying area. It's in an auction rather than buy it now with 2 days left so could end up being a bargain?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KITCHENST...=UK_HGKitchen_SmallApp_RL&hash=item2a278da520


I've added it to my watch list, thanks :thumbup: There's no way I can afford £300 for one, but I do get sidetracked quite easily! (I'm now looking at what a raw diet for humans is all about  )


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Whoops, just ordered one
> 
> Found one on ebay for £34.49 inc p&p so hope it's ok
> 
> We'll have to do a 'dehydrated thread' and compare our creations! I'm very excited about what I can dry out......................... I'm soooo rock and roll :lol:


haha they are amazing  we shall all have to swap ideas on what to dry!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Megan345 said:


> Oooh, like this one: Excalibur 9-Tray Dehydrator - FREE Next Day Delivery UK | eBay
> 
> 15 square feet of drying area! How sad am I


that's a beast! bit pricey though


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Megan345 said:


> I've added it to my watch list, thanks :thumbup: There's no way I can afford £300 for one, but I do get sidetracked quite easily! (I'm now looking at what a raw diet for humans is all about  )


I eat a raw diet (mostly) myself but mine is literally raw meat and such  it's very tasty!


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

Megan345 said:


> I've added it to my watch list, thanks :thumbup: There's no way I can afford £300 for one, but I do get sidetracked quite easily! (I'm now looking at what a raw diet for humans is all about  )


Check out Liverawkstar on Youtube - he makes a mean (raw) onion pakora


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

pogo said:


> that's a beast! bit pricey though


I don't know really. I have a Kenwood mixer that is about sixty years old and still going strong, they cost a lot even now. If it was anything like the same quality, and I'd actually use it, that'd be about a fiver a year! I doubt it would be, though.



pogo said:


> I eat a raw diet (mostly) myself but mine is literally raw meat and such  it's very tasty!


Do you do the whole raw milk, no caffeine thing? Do you worry about bacteria from raw meat? I don't mean to sound ignorant, but I know nothing about it!



yeuxvert said:


> Check out Liverawkstar on Youtube - he makes a mean (raw) onion pakora


I will do, thanks!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

cant wait for mine to come, i even lay in bed thinking about stuff i can put in it :lol: :scared:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I might finally have one on the way after debating for so many months .


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

Ha ha Ebay is going to be flooded by PF members selling doggy treats


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dogless said:


> I might finally have one on the way after debating for so many months .


ha ha brill 
do you thunk andrew james will be like what is this weird influx of sales of our dehydrators?!?!?!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Megan345 said:


> I don't know really. I have a Kenwood mixer that is about sixty years old and still going strong, they cost a lot even now. If it was anything like the same quality, and I'd actually use it, that'd be about a fiver a year! I doubt it would be, though.
> 
> Do you do the whole raw milk, no caffeine thing? Do you worry about bacteria from raw meat? I don't mean to sound ignorant, but I know nothing about it!
> 
> I will do, thanks!


I don't drink tea or coffee and don't have a lot of caffeine anyway.

Mainly i have raw meat, eggs, fruit, veg BUT i do eat commercial foods as my OH doesn't eat raw food and it's cheaper and easier to do, so i do probably half and half.

No i don't worry about bacteria i've started eating raw meat at about 10 years old as i just prefered it raw


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

How many of us have actually brought one now?!  We've kept Andrew Jones in business for another year! :lol:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

SixStar said:


> How many of us have actually brought one now?!  We've kept Andrew Jones in business for another year! :lol:


haha loads have i think about 9 or 10 at a guess! :lol:


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

pogo said:


> haha loads have i think about 9 or 10 at a guess! :lol:


Brilliant  Soooo.... that's Dehydrator Man in a job for another year, and Zooplus down the swanny?!  :lol:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

SixStar said:


> How many of us have actually brought one now?!  We've kept Andrew Jones in business for another year! :lol:


welllll

frm
paddyjulie
me
megan345
dogless (assume was same one )

ha ha


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> welllll
> 
> frm
> paddyjulie
> ...


Don't forget meeeeee!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Don't forget meeeeee!


ah sorry  didnt realise you had at that point

wahooo :thumbup:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I just need one!!!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

and now i know Exactly what i can ask for as my late xmas/ new-house prezzie! :thumbup:
wonder how long their to be that price for?


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

That is fabulous I am now also seriously contemplating one


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Ooooh, mine's been dispatched :thumbup:


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

I hate to say this, tho maybe it's not too late for some, but maybe you could get together and put a bulk order in and negotiate a discount


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

looks brill, i want one  







(off to look on ebay & amazon :thumbup: )


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Ooh ooh oooh I've just had an email to say mine's been dispatched :thumbup:

I bought some liver and kidney today to dehydrate for the dogs and a pineapple to try for me


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

It came this morning :laugh: :laugh:

Trying blueberries, cranberries, grapes and bannana first for us humans.

Overnight I will try Liver and sweet potato for the dogs .


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> It came this morning :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Trying blueberries, cranberries, grapes and bannana first for us humans.
> 
> Overnight I will try Liver and sweet potato for the dogs .


Let us know how they turn out!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Post more pictures of dried things please


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

sharloid said:


> Post more pictures of dried things please


there will be more from me when i've been shopping


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Mine arrived today! Very excited


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Did anyone soak or pickle their meat before drying it? Apparently this is the thing to do


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Megan345 said:


> Did anyone soak or pickle their meat before drying it? Apparently this is the thing to do


That what I read in the booklet, but reading on the net you don't need to... POGO ????? HELP!!!! :lol: :lol:

I am sick of looking at these bloody cranberries etc :lol: :lol: I keep going to have a look , they are starting to shrivel up now :drool:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Mine hasn't come yet 

Damn living on an island!!

I'm stupidly excited about it and of hearing and seeing all the different things you lot are gonna dry out :lol:


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Mine hasn't come yet
> 
> Damn living on an island!!
> 
> I'm stupidly excited about it and of hearing and seeing all the different things you lot are gonna dry out :lol:


Ours hasn't either! Getting impatient!


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> That what I read in the booklet, but reading on the net you don't need to... POGO ????? HELP!!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> I am sick of looking at these bloody cranberries etc :lol: :lol: I keep going to have a look , they are starting to shrivel up now :drool:


I really want to put some on tonight, so I might just stick it all in and see what happens! Doubt the dogs will turn their noses up at it, anyway


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Megan345 said:


> Did anyone soak or pickle their meat before drying it? Apparently this is the thing to do


nope i didn't and i certainly won't be pickling it if it's meant for the boys!


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

Megan345 said:


> Did anyone soak or pickle their meat before drying it? Apparently this is the thing to do


That's crazy. What's the point of soaking food first, thereby adding more water - the idea is to remove the water, as in dehydrate. I've been using a dehydrator for 2 years for human food and have never seen a single recipe that says to soak. Go dehydrate and enjoy


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> It came this morning :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Trying blueberries, cranberries, grapes and bannana first for us humans.
> 
> Overnight I will try Liver and sweet potato for the dogs .


Did you do the liver and sweet potato?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

first batch of treats, i havent been shopping so am just doing whatever i can find in the house 
top to bottom, apple, cheese, chicken, heart, kidney









the results
chicken
edam, apple, cheddar, wensleydale
heart, kidney









next lot
hot dog, chicken, peach, orange









in jars


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

I want one, i feel like im really missing out on all the fun *sits in the corner sulking*


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> first batch of treats, i havent been shopping so am just doing whatever i can find in the house
> top to bottom, apple, cheese, chicken, heart, kidney
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's a good haul. I'm really enjoying this thread, it's getting me motivated to do more. Someone said they were going to try kidney. I'd be really interested to see how that turns out. In fact damn it I'm just gonna do it


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

ooo never thought about cheese  might put some in tonight with my different livers . we have a huge block of Stilton in the fridge from crimbo wonder what that would be like ? babycham did you sample any yourself ?


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I have thought about getting one of these for a while... It costs a fortune to buy healthy, clean treats to take on walks... I might need to give it a go  Has anyone tried fish?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

lozzibear said:


> I have thought about getting one of these for a while... It costs a fortune to buy healthy, clean treats to take on walks... I might need to give it a go  Has anyone tried fish?


Fish in as I type :laugh: :laugh: along with pigs liver, chicken liver, ox liver and sweet potatoe

Tomorrow I have decided to try lemons and limes left over from new year and chillis :drool: :drool:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

oh forgot to add..that my daughter has added some haribo in also now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Fish in as I type :laugh: :laugh: along with pigs liver, chicken liver, ox liver and sweet potatoe
> 
> Tomorrow I have decided to try lemons and limes left over from new year and chillis :drool: :drool:
> 
> ...


Oh, you will need to let us know how they get on (especially the fish ) and post some piccies! Very interested in how the haribo turns out too  That will be an interesting one! 

Have they got long left? I know, I am impatient


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

lozzibear said:


> Oh, you will need to let us know how they get on (especially the fish ) and post some piccies! Very interested in how the haribo turns out too  That will be an interesting one!
> 
> Have they got long left? I know, I am impatient


A long , long time, only been on a couple of hours


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Liver is in and smelling mmmm lovely! A big lump disappeared off the side when I went to eat my dinner, too


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Well shopping is tomorrow so am hoping morrissons has plenty for me to get


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

pogo said:


> Well shopping is tomorrow so am hoping morrissons has plenty for me to get


might go myself at 3ish see if I can get some more reduced fish ..Christ it's obsesive :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Fish :


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

guess whos been shopping  not everything was for the dehydrator though!


















from top to bottom
salmon scraps
pigs heart
kidney
bottom 2 trays liver


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

I bet your morrisons love you pogo


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Hope ours is here tomorrow!! I have got whole sprats, liver and lung ready and waiting! Sorry if I've missed it, but do you just put them straight in? Or is there any soaking etc needed before hand?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Hope ours is here tomorrow!! I have got whole sprats, liver and lung ready and waiting! Sorry if I've missed it, but do you just put them straight in? Or is there any soaking etc needed before hand?


just put them straight in
i think if you are doing people jerky you can do some marinading beforehand 

i cant wait to do sprats, i was in the bath thinking about them yesterday!!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> just put them straight in
> i think if you are doing people jerky you can do some marinading beforehand
> 
> i cant wait to do sprats, i was in the bath thinking about them yesterday!!!


lol..that is funny !!


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

pogo said:


> guess whos been shopping  not everything was for the dehydrator though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drool::drool: Your Morrisons is definitely better than ours - that salmon looks brilliant value


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> lol..that is funny !!


brain totally gone now :lol: cant stop raiding the house for things to put in it, or thinking of things to buy to put in it, really cant wait to do fish



yeuxvert said:


> :drool::drool: Your Morrisons is definitely better than ours - that salmon looks brilliant value


have to be really lucky to get the salmon in my one but it does happen sometimes

Does anyone else quip to the checkout assistants when they go through with all this stuff

When I am shopping with my mum I often tell them that my mum makes me eat pigs trotters or salmon heads for my tea  :lol:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I love my morrissons but they had no sprats which is what i wanted  i was going to dry a load and see how they turned out!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

pogo said:


> I love my morrissons but they had no sprats which is what i wanted  i was going to dry a load and see how they turned out!


I used to buy the bags of dried sprats from zooplus and willow loved them


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Mine had better come tomorrow, I'm so exciiiiiiiiiiiited!!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

My house has smelt lovely all day...we have lemons, limes, red chillies and garlic drying away nicely. I really need some more jars though to put stuff in.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> My house has smelt lovely all day...we have lemons, limes, red chillies and garlic drying away nicely. I really need some more jars though to put stuff in.


whole cloves of garlic? I love garlic
you have so much good stuff handy!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> whole cloves of garlic? I love garlic
> you have so much good stuff handy!!


sliced them in half


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> My house has smelt lovely all day...we have lemons, limes, red chillies and garlic drying away nicely. I really need some more jars though to put stuff in.


I want to use ours to dry fruits and things for human consumption too - stupid question, but do you put them in completely separately to stuff for the dogs, or is just on different levels ok?

Would hate my lovely dried pineapple that I'm waiting eagerly for to have a undertone tinge of liver flavour! :yikes:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

SixStar said:


> I want to use ours to dry fruits and things for human consumption too - stupid question, but do you put them in completely separately to stuff for the dogs, or is just on different levels ok?
> 
> Would hate my lovely dried pineapple that I'm waiting eagerly for to have a undertone tinge of liver flavour! :yikes:


I have put mine in separate..


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

SixStar said:


> I want to use ours to dry fruits and things for human consumption too - stupid question, but do you put them in completely separately to stuff for the dogs, or is just on different levels ok?
> 
> Would hate my lovely dried pineapple that I'm waiting eagerly for to have a undertone tinge of liver flavour! :yikes:


i would do it seperate
although mum did try a piece of the dogs apple and said it was delicious


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> My house has smelt lovely all day...we have lemons, limes, red chillies and garlic drying away nicely. I really need some more jars though to put stuff in.


My house stinks of liver :thumbdown:



SixStar said:


> I want to use ours to dry fruits and things for human consumption too - stupid question, but do you put them in completely separately to stuff for the dogs, or is just on different levels ok?
> 
> Would hate my lovely dried pineapple that I'm waiting eagerly for to have a undertone tinge of liver flavour! :yikes:


As above - the liver really, really smells. I was going to put sweet potato and onion on top but decided to do it separately! It might be ok but I think it'd inevitably pick up at least a little bit of liver flavour.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't think the liver smells of anything although i love liver, the kidney however has a lovely smell to it


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

pogo said:


> I don't think the liver smells of anything although i love liver, the kidney however has a lovely smell to it


What liver are you using, chicken? I think mine's ox liver, could be why.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Megan345 said:


> What liver are you using, chicken? I think mine's ox liver, could be why.


no chicken was the first time, this time is ox and pigs


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> My house has smelt lovely all day...we have lemons, limes, red chillies and garlic drying away nicely. I really need some more jars though to put stuff in.


Just being nosey - what are you going to do with the lemons and limes


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

yeuxvert said:


> Just being nosey - what are you going to do with the lemons and limes


Lemons for the OH's tea.. and might use the limes in my curries  it was a shame to waste them. Wonder if I could put the lemons in a Gin and Tonic... might try later :lol:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Orange, peach and hot dog


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Orange, peach and hot dog


the hotdogs look like chocolate :drool: :drool:

Are these dehydrators cheap to run ?? I do hope so , mine has been on since I got it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Does anyone leave theirs on overnight? I was a bit worried to, but then I'm not sure 75 degrees is enough to set anything on fire anyway, even if it had finished dehydrating.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> the hotdogs look like chocolate :drool: :drool:
> 
> Are these dehydrators cheap to run ?? I do hope so , mine has been on since I got it :lol: :lol:


ha ha I know Ive been thinking that exact same thing!!

hmm Im still not gonna try the hot dog though lol !!!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

What do you guys use for human consumption, rather than for the dogs? I am trying to gain as much as I can to justify getting one


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Megan345 said:


> Does anyone leave theirs on overnight? I was a bit worried to, but then I'm not sure 75 degrees is enough to set anything on fire anyway, even if it had finished dehydrating.


I have done 



babycham2002 said:


> ha ha I know Ive been thinking that exact same thing!!
> 
> hmm Im still not gonna try the hot dog though lol !!!


try one pleaseeee...... I used to zap them in the microwave to dry them out, my daughter said they were lovely


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

lozzibear said:


> What do you guys use for human consumption, rather than for the dogs? I am trying to gain as much as I can to justify getting one


chillies, lemons , limes garlic and you can make Beef Jerky ..which is so expensive to buy  google


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Megan345 said:


> Does anyone leave theirs on overnight? I was a bit worried to, but then I'm not sure 75 degrees is enough to set anything on fire anyway, even if it had finished dehydrating.


yep i leave mine over night


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> the hotdogs look like chocolate :drool: :drool:
> 
> Are these dehydrators cheap to run ?? I do hope so , mine has been on since I got it :lol: :lol:


oh yer they are cheap to run  especially these smaller ones we have!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> I have done
> 
> try one pleaseeee...... I used to zap them in the microwave to dry them out, my daughter said they were lovely


maybe tomorrow lol


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Lovely, two jars of treats from three trays - the dogs had better like them, though!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Megan345 said:


> Lovely, two jars of treats from three trays - the dogs had better like them, though!


I am sure they will.. Mine do , though it wouldn't matter with Mavis she doesn't even chew , just swallows.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

pogo said:


> guess whos been shopping  not everything was for the dehydrator though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you don't go to the one at Canklow or you're going to have some competition


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

sharloid said:


> I hope you don't go to the one at Canklow or you're going to have some competition


nah that ones not round the corner from me


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Rocky had a good chew on his, as did Maisy - then she choked a little bit as it went down  Perhaps I won't dry them quite so thoroughly next time, the edges were a bit scratchy.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Megan345 said:


> Rocky had a good chew on his, as did Maisy - then she choked a little bit as it went down  Perhaps I won't dry them quite so thoroughly next time, the edges were a bit scratchy.


i like them dried to a crisp so they are crunchy and they last longer


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Megan345 said:


> Rocky had a good chew on his, as did Maisy - then she choked a little bit as it went down  Perhaps I won't dry them quite so thoroughly next time, the edges were a bit scratchy.


what did you have in there?

everything I have done is made small and crispy for training treats


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> what did you have in there?
> 
> everything I have done is made small and crispy for training treats


Liver. It was reasonably small, I did do a couple of bits that fell through the gaps, so I cut it a bit larger after that. I'm sure it's fine, just bad luck that she choked on the first one!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

has anyone tried any of the stuff for the dogs? the liver is AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

pogo said:


> has anyone tried any of the stuff for the dogs? the liver is AMAZING!!!!!!


Really?? give me a sec


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

well ... a little chewy  but I prefer it with onions and gravy :lol:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> well ... a little chewy  but I prefer it with onions and gravy :lol:


yer it's chewy but i love the taste of it  hmmm nom nom


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

pogo said:


> has anyone tried any of the stuff for the dogs? the liver is AMAZING!!!!!!


not yet, feeling a bit off colour and off food at the mo

I really cant wait to find chicken hearts to put in it for me though, nommy


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> not yet, feeling a bit off colour and off food at the mo
> 
> I really cant wait to find chicken hearts to put in it for me though, nommy


hmmm i love chicken hearts! will try the pigs heart once it's done!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I really need to stop reading this thread... the temptation to order one is killing me here!! :yikes:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

lozzibear said:


> I really need to stop reading this thread... the temptation to order one is killing me here!! :yikes:


Just get one ordered :laugh:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> I really need to stop reading this thread... the temptation to order one is killing me here!! :yikes:


you know you want one


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I did a bit of googling, and some people are saying about putting pig ears etc in it, does that work? (not sure how those pig ears are 'cooked'). Does the stuff lose a lot of weight when it is dehydrated?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> I did a bit of googling, and some people are saying about putting pig ears etc in it, does that work? (not sure how those pig ears are 'cooked'). Does the stuff lose a lot of weight when it is dehydrated?


I did pigs skin so i can't imagine it would be much different, but if you put a whole ear in it would take a quite a while to dry i would think!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I've been looking at them on ebay, do you think there is much difference between the different makes? (of the kind that looks link the Andrew James one New Andrew James Food Dehydrator Machine With Thermostat Control | eBay)


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, thanks very much guys... Guess what should be arriving in the next few days  and guess who is now £40 lighter 

Kind of excited though


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

haha opps!

Well some more are ready 

pigs kidney slices









pigs heart









pig liver









nom nom!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

pogo said:


> haha opps!
> 
> Well some more are ready
> 
> nom nom!


Make sure to save some for the dogs!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I'm at work, will it have arrived when I get home? Will it? Will it? Will it? Can you tell I'm a wee bit excited? :lol:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

and the salmon scraps!


----------



## sopott (Dec 30, 2012)

is anyone going to sell any of these, or are you just eating them yourselves? 
i can't wait to get some liver, snoopy loves died liver but the stuff from the put shop is soooooooooooo expensive.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh gawd, I'm desperate for one of these still but I just have nowhere to put one! I've got no cupboard space because I have too many gadgets and I don't want to keep it on the side when it's not in use!  I don't know what to do. I need another 10 cupboards, lol.


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

pogo said:


> and the salmon scraps!


What's this like? Is it easy to snap? do you think it would make good for training treats, or more a "at home" treat?

Harley is intolerent to all fish bar salmon, so I may get some and see what he thinks.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Ours arrived today!! :w00t: :w00t: Exciting times!! 

I've got pineapple, apple and orange in there at the moment for me!   Will try sprats and lung for the dogs tomorrow.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

jesterjenn said:


> What's this like? Is it easy to snap? do you think it would make good for training treats, or more a "at home" treat?
> 
> Harley is intolerent to all fish bar salmon, so I may get some and see what he thinks.


i left it to dry for ages but it is easy to break up, even more so if you dried it out more.

I would definitely use it for training treats, you could always cut it up smaller to begin with!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

pogo said:


> I've put a couple of things on ebay if anyone is interested
> 
> orange-cheese | eBay


You can tell I don't use eBay much. Hadn't realised it was your seller name - thought you were selling some bizarre cheese and orange concoction that you'd dried out! :yikes:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

SixStar said:


> You can tell I don't use eBay much. Hadn't realised it was your seller name - thought you were selling some bizarre cheese and orange concoction that you'd dried out! :yikes:


haha yer that's my name


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

:crying: Mine still hasn't come :crying:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

What is the fruit like? Crispy or chewy? Is it a bit like the fruit you get in Special K cereal? :lol:

Anyone done kiwi?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

SixStar said:


> You can tell I don't use eBay much. Hadn't realised it was your seller name - thought you were selling some bizarre cheese and orange concoction that you'd dried out! :yikes:


yup I thoght that too!!



CavalierOwner said:


> What is the fruit like? Crispy or chewy? Is it a bit like the fruit you get in Special K cereal? :lol:
> 
> Anyone done kiwi?


Apple went crispy, peach and orange chewy,
Nope not done kiwi yet  will let you know


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

So far we have in Jar one : Blueberries, cranberries, bannana and grapes, Jar two :we have dried lemon and limes. Then i have a big tub of dried ox.pigs,chicken livers, sweet potato and white fish...little tub of dried chillies and little tub of dried garlic 










If i was to go to my local fishmongers for some sprats/ whitebait. Should I ask for any fish scraps ? is that what you would ask for?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

CavalierOwner said:


> What is the fruit like? Crispy or chewy? Is it a bit like the fruit you get in Special K cereal? :lol:
> 
> Anyone done kiwi?


The apple and pineapple is chewy (but I done quite thick slices) and the orange was, well, bizarre! Didn't like that much 

Not done kiwi but planning on doing banana for my husband tomorrow - can't stand it myself, but he loves those dried banana chips!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> So far we have in Jar one : Blueberries, cranberries, bannana and grapes, Jar two :we have dried lemon and limes. Then i have a big tub of dried ox.pigs,chicken livers, sweet potato and white fish...little tub of dried chillies and little tub of dried garlic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd get whatever you can scraps would be good like whole sprats would be


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> So far we have in Jar one : Blueberries, cranberries, bannana and grapes, Jar two :we have dried lemon and limes. Then i have a big tub of dried ox.pigs,chicken livers, sweet potato and white fish...little tub of dried chillies and little tub of dried garlic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one even more after seeing these pics! :drool:


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Oops, I bought one of these today! 
How long does the stuff keep for in an airtight container? i know it depends on the "dryness"? But just roughly? 
Naomi x


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

missnaomi said:


> Oops, I bought one of these today!
> How long does the stuff keep for in an airtight container? i know it depends on the "dryness"? But just roughly?
> Naomi x


Think its weeks/ months even


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

missnaomi said:


> Oops, I bought one of these today!
> How long does the stuff keep for in an airtight container? i know it depends on the "dryness"? But just roughly?
> Naomi x


At least a good few weeks depending on what you've dried, i bought some of someone at the start of december and they are still ok now


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, I got the dry liver treats out ready for our pre-walk calm down, the dogs are going absolutely mental for them - twenty minutes so far, I've even done the washing up and made a cup of tea. We won't be going out until midnight at this rate!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Door bell rang this morning....

"Yay!! my dehydrator has arrived!!" :laugh:

I thought to myself 

Nope.... Electricity guy come to read the meter :thumbdown:

Still no dehydrator :crying:

Hopefully.... when I get home from work this evening.........


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Mine has reached hubby's work . He's bringing it home pretty much as we speak .


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

Mine arrived yesterday, and so far I have done tripe sticks, and they are brilliant!!!

I have heart and lung in at the moment


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

jesterjenn said:


> Mine arrived yesterday, and so far I have done tripe sticks, and they are brilliant!!!
> 
> I have heart and lung in at the moment


OOO HOW DID YA DO THE TRIPE, do you have whoile tripe handy?
how bad did it smell?

i have been having some crazy notions at making my own dried raw type food for when i go on hold
thinking boneless mince and tripe ? ha ha i dunno, i really wanna try it


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> OOO HOW DID YA DO THE TRIPE, do you have whoile tripe handy?
> how bad did it smell?
> 
> i have been having some crazy notions at making my own dried raw type food for when i go on hold
> thinking boneless mince and tripe ? ha ha i dunno, i really wanna try it


Just cut whole tripe into strips. It took about 11 hours, BUT it was really really lean and thin - the thicker stuff is still in there at nearly 16 hours.

It smells quite bad, but not horrendous (I think you get used to it in all fairness).

I think that's a great way of doing it, but the trays are full of holes, so I don't think mince would work unless it was "hard" human type mince. You could do chunks though.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

jesterjenn said:


> Just cut whole tripe into strips. It took about 11 hours, BUT it was really really lean and thin - the thicker stuff is still in there at nearly 16 hours.
> 
> It smells quite bad, but not horrendous (I think you get used to it in all fairness).
> 
> I think that's a great way of doing it, but the trays are full of holes, so I don't think mince would work unless it was "hard" human type mince. You could do chunks though.


im thinking of mixing it together and balling it up

thanks for tips on the tripe, the cresteds will love it

Willow dustbin dog doesnt like tripe treats for some reason


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> im thinking of mixing it together and balling it up
> 
> thanks for tips on the tripe, the cresteds will love it
> 
> *Willow dustbin dog doesnt like tripe treats for some reason*


sure she's a dog!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

pogo said:


> suer she's a dog!


Literally I have not found one other thing she will not eat!!!! Just dried tripe 
weirdo lol


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I've sold my first lot of treats


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Just got in from work...... still no delivery  :crying:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Just got in from work...... still no delivery  :crying:


Bad times


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

It's here....sat all shiny and new in the kitchen..I will be trying it tomorrow .


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

YAY!!!!  :thumbup:

It came today!! and I loaded it up straight away 

Pig skin, Pigs liver, Pigs heart and Sprats! 










"Ooooooooh what's this?"










"I'll just sit here until they're all done"










"Don't come an inch closer Branston, it's MINE all MINE!!"










They are still all drying away at the moment, I had to move it into the utility room though because the sprats STINK!! I came back from walking the dogs and the whole house reeked of fish!! So I moved it into the utility room, shut the door, opened the windows and lit some scented candles :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I went a little mad 










Sprats and a cheap Piece of Pilchard for 9p, I presume you put the Sprats in as they are..with heads.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> I went a little mad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooh spratmania!!

They only had one pack in my Morrisons  perfect amount for one tray though!

Yep, I just put them in as they are, be warned though.... they're gonna pong!!


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, sprats are cheap! How do you feed them when they're not dehydrated, just bung them in the bowl as is?


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Megan345 said:


> Wow, sprats are cheap! How do you feed them when they're not dehydrated, just bung them in the bowl as is?


Most people do but mine won't eat them raw  the only fish they'll eat is tinned sardines, but they love the fish4dogs sea jerky so I'm hoping they're going to like dehydrated sprats!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Mine was loaded with chicken, ox heart, ox liver, ox kidney this afternoon....they are currently looking like they'll turn out nicely .

I have a mango and a pineapple waiting to try for me .


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Most people do but mine won't eat them raw  the only fish they'll eat is tinned sardines, but they love the fish4dogs sea jerky so I'm hoping they're going to like dehydrated sprats!


Only the pup eats raw fish in this house :lol: Bailey only likes tinned sardines aswell lol!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

StuW said:


> Only the pup eats raw fish in this house :lol: Bailey only likes tinned sardines aswell lol!


no surprise that the boys will eat raw fish  they love raw sprats!


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Most people do but mine won't eat them raw  the only fish they'll eat is tinned sardines, but they love the fish4dogs sea jerky so I'm hoping they're going to like dehydrated sprats!


Oooh exciting, let me know how they do! I'll pop into Morrisons tomorrow and see if I can find any 



Dogless said:


> Mine was loaded with chicken, ox heart, ox liver, ox kidney this afternoon....they are currently looking like they'll turn out nicely .
> 
> I have a mango and a pineapple waiting to try for me .


I love how most people have done stuff for their dogs before stuff for themselves :lol:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Mine was loaded with chicken, ox heart, ox liver, ox kidney this afternoon....they are currently looking like they'll turn out nicely .
> 
> I have a mango and a pineapple waiting to try for me .


Isn't it great that we do our dogs treats first  My stinky collection is coming along nicely and then it'll get a good wash and I have a pineapple, some blueberries and some bananas to put in for me 



StuW said:


> Only the pup eats raw fish in this house :lol: Bailey only likes tinned sardines aswell lol!


Whenever I've tried to get mine to eat raw fish they just drag them all around the floor so I gave up!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Isn't it great that we do our dogs treats first  My stinky collection is coming along nicely and then it'll get a good wash and I have a pineapple, some blueberries and some bananas to put in for me
> 
> Whenever I've tried to get mine to eat raw fish they just drag them all around the floor so I gave up!


Ooh I could put in a banana if there's space but the pineapple and mango are large....


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I done lung and sprats in mine today - the sprats turned out well and the boys LOVE them!  I didn't leave the lung in long enough and it's still quite soft and squidgy in the middle, not that the boys care.

Have got some chunks of Naturediet in there at the moment to experiment with, have dried it out in the oven before and it goes all crispy, so hoping for the same  I want to try tripe tomorrow but not sure if I'm brave enough - anyone tried it yet? Just HOW bad does it smell?!



Dogless said:


> I have a mango and a pineapple waiting to try for me .


The pineapple is so good :drool:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

SixStar said:


> I done lung and sprats in mine today - the sprats turned out well and the boys LOVE them!  I didn't leave the lung in long enough and it's still quite soft and squidgy in the middle, not that the boys care.
> 
> Have got some chunks of Naturediet in there at the moment to experiment with, have dried it out in the oven before and it goes all crispy, so hoping for the same  I want to try tripe tomorrow but not sure if I'm brave enough - anyone tried it yet? Just HOW bad does it smell?!
> 
> The pineapple is so good :drool:


How long did you leave the sprats for? Did they go really crispy or are they still squishy too?

I'm looking forward to doing my pineapple


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

YEP ...the house sinks....the dogs are in for a rough night as they sleep in the kitchen :lol:

Interested to hear how the naturediet turns out SixStar, I have made training treats with Naturediet before adding eggs and flour, and they turned out good


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

PMSL.. I have told my daughter the sprats are goldfish bought from a petshop...she said its ' Just so wrong' :lol: :lol:


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

SixStar said:


> I done lung and sprats in mine today - the sprats turned out well and the boys LOVE them!  I didn't leave the lung in long enough and it's still quite soft and squidgy in the middle, not that the boys care.
> 
> Have got some chunks of Naturediet in there at the moment to experiment with, have dried it out in the oven before and it goes all crispy, so hoping for the same  I want to try tripe tomorrow but not sure if I'm brave enough - anyone tried it yet? Just HOW bad does it smell?!
> 
> The pineapple is so good :drool:


I did tripe, and I found it better than lung!!! The lung made me heave!

How long did your sprats take? I've got some in at the moment.


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Most people do but mine won't eat them raw  the only fish they'll eat is tinned sardines, but they love the fish4dogs sea jerky so I'm hoping they're going to like dehydrated sprats!


Will the sprats be OK dehydrated, will it not make the bones brittle


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

yeuxvert said:


> Will the sprats be OK dehydrated, will it not make the bones brittle


I used to be the dried sprats from zooplus and the boys LOVE them and never had a problem. Just think the bones are so small they are very unlikely to cause any problems


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Got a big bag of pears that are almost ready to throw out for 25p today - guess where they'll be going! Got a big bag of limes for 50p, too.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I've sold 4 bags of treats, and had a message from one on ebay saying his dogs love them


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

It's here, it's here! 

It currently has liver and kidney in it... and the kidney stinks! Yuck, I prefer the smell of liver! How long do you guys leave it in for, and what setting?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> It's here, it's here!
> 
> It currently has liver and kidney in it... and the kidney stinks! Yuck, I prefer the smell of liver! How long do you guys leave it in for, and what setting?


I left the stuff for the dogs on 70c until it was dry enough for me


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

The lime smells amazing! I have no idea what I'm going to do with it, but it's almost worth buying lime just for that


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Im sooo jealous i want one!!!!!!!


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

catseyes said:


> Im sooo jealous i want one!!!!!!!


Do it... Come over to the dark side :devil:


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

Have been to Morrisons to day and actually found some Sprats. Isla didn't look too impressed when I put one in her bowl, so they are in the dehydrator and looking forward to trying her on them. I almost bought a Pineapple to put in, but thought better of it. Someone posted earlier that they got a bag of pears really cheap as they were on their way out, that's a brilliant idea. I shall be stalking the reduced counter


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

Just had a thought - what about dehydrating slivers of vegetables to make veggie crisps. I'm off to put some parsnip in


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

I just cant afford it, might have to sweet talk hubby... plus we dont have a morrisons locally where all the best stuff seems to come from only asda which sucks.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Sprats are banned :lol: :lol: we can still smell them..but the dogs love them .. Mavis think she is a seal 

The dried liver went down a treat at training last night


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

Hmm think my parsnip crisps might taste a little fishy  oh well I'll treat it as an experiment


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

yeuxvert said:


> Hmm think my parsnip crisps might taste a little fishy  oh well I'll treat it as an experiment


I saw a few recipes on line for sweet potato crisps :001_smile:


----------



## heartagram (Oct 12, 2012)

I think.. I must have to get one, augh this thread is making me hungry 
have y'all ordered the same dehydrater?
Hmm going to buy some of pogos liver treats, to see if pups likes!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

heartagram said:


> I think.. I must have to get one, augh this thread is making me hungry
> have y'all ordered the same dehydrater?
> Hmm going to buy some of pogos liver treats, to see if pups likes!


Is it you who has just ordered  if so thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

Can`t afford a dehydrator,so will have make do with Pogo`s treats


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Pogo, at this rate your going to have to buy a 2nd one


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

Gave in to the peer pressure and just ordered the dogs a dehydrator :lol: now comes the excitement of delivery day :lol:


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Relaxing on the Saturday...filling the house with the sweet scent of... Dehydrating kidneys....


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

missnaomi said:


> Relaxing on the Saturday...filling the house with the sweet scent of... Dehydrating kidneys....


:crazy::crazy:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I have another lot cooking to be sent off Monday as I'm selling to friends aswell as eBay to


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

pogo said:


> Well I have another lot cooking to be sent off Monday as I'm selling to friends aswell as eBay to


You'll need to expand soon!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Megan345 said:


> You'll need to expand soon!


I know I've sold 7 bags since Monday


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

8 bags and I've sold out of liver for now! Twill be back next week


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

currently have sprats, liver and heart drying 

the sprats have no smell to them though? not like you lot said!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

pogo said:


> currently have sprats, liver and heart drying
> 
> the sprats have no smell to them though? not like you lot said!


You must have special sprats........... or your sense of smell doesn't work :lol:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> You must have special sprats........... or your sense of smell doesn't work :lol:


the OH cant smell anything either and he has a right sense of smell!


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Liver - success.
Heart - success

...but kidney! EPIC FAILURE.

Gonna be scraping the weird things off my dehydrator trays after a good soak!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

missnaomi said:


> Liver - success.
> Heart - success
> 
> ...but kidney! EPIC FAILURE.
> ...


what happened to the kidney mine turned out great!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

pogo said:


> currently have sprats, liver and heart drying
> 
> the sprats have no smell to them though? not like you lot said!


you have got to be kidding  I can still smell the bloody things :lol: :lol:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> you have got to be kidding  I can still smell the bloody things :lol: :lol:


nope not a sausage from them! even the neighbour couldn't smell anything when she popped in


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

pogo said:


> what happened to the kidney mine turned out great!


Erm... It went so it was like really thin floppy soggy bags of nothing.
Then it went like crisps but they were welded onto the dehydrator. 
Then I had to soak the trays to make it come off. Yuck!
Maybe I cut it too small.
And it smelled worse than the other offal stuff!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

my awesome non smelling sprats 










and my pig skin twists i have in at the moment! which have gone lovely and crunchy so far


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I did it. I bought one!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

missnaomi said:


> Erm... It went so it was like really thin floppy soggy bags of nothing.
> Then it went like crisps but they were welded onto the dehydrator.
> Then I had to soak the trays to make it come off. Yuck!
> Maybe I cut it too small.
> And it smelled worse than the other offal stuff!


my kidney smelt the most
i cut mine into thin slices and they went like little crisps but didn't stick at all hmmm


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Chicken Heart, Liver and hotdogs to go in it when it arrives and also apple and banana for the small furries 

Sixstar - you ever thought about drying the fruit for your hamster?


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

Mine should be here between Thursday and Monday according to amazon


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

pogo said:


> my awesome non smelling sprats
> 
> and my pig skin twists i have in at the moment! which have gone lovely and crunchy so far


How long did your sprats take please? Mine were in for 24 hours but some weren't dry on the inside.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

jesterjenn said:


> How long did your sprats take please? Mine were in for 24 hours but some weren't dry on the inside.


i left them for 20 hours on 70c


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

Mine has arrived


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

pogo said:


> my kidney smelt the most
> i cut mine into thin slices and they went like little crisps but didn't stick at all hmmm


I think I might just avoid kidney for a while - there's too much to experiment with, without perfecting the ultimate stinky Kidney Crisps!


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

Ive just put some stuff in  I've got a bit of liver, last bit I had  some cubes of pork and some sprats


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

SLB said:


> Sixstar - you ever thought about drying the fruit for your hamster?


Yep, he's had some of the dried apple and banana chips - he loved them  Going to put some carrots in tonight, mainly for the dogs but I suspect he'll like those too.

Hoping the butcher has some pig skin for me on Friday because I want to braid it and make chewy sticks!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Yep, he's had some of the dried apple and banana chips - he loved them  Going to put some carrots in tonight, mainly for the dogs but I suspect he'll like those too.
> 
> Hoping the butcher has some pig skin for me on Friday because I want to braid it and make chewy sticks!


ooo that's a good idea

Mine have just enjoyed a dried pig skin strip each,

although I did have my heart in my mouth as I worry about chocking, I know I know it's silly but I just couldnt help it  Hopefully I will get better with time

Oh oh oh I have just had a well good idea
What about wrapping stuff in other stuff, like fish in chicken and kidneys in pig skin etc etc .
right off to do that now lol


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

i already have long pig skin twists in  been in 20 hours so far as i want them really crispy!


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

pogo said:


> i already have long pig skin twists in  been in 20 hours so far as i want them really crispy!


Does all the fat drain into the bottom of the drier?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

jesterjenn said:


> Does all the fat drain into the bottom of the drier?


yep it does


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

my pig skin twists, only did 3 as that's all i had left 










the boys loved them


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I obviously didn't dry out the heart for long enough... it's all gone mouldy 

I'm just so impatient!!

Those of you that did pineapple for yourselves, how long did you leave it in? Is it still gooey or hard? I did two different batches, one is gooey and delicious but I'm guessing won't keep and will go mouldy? The other lot I dried for longer and it's gone really hard, but it's soooooooo chewy!!

The liver is going down really well with the pickles as are the sprats, which the cat loves too :thumbup: The pig skin is very greasy though and the pickles seem to be struggling with it, I think it's getting stuck in their teeth!! Should I have left that for longer too do you think?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> I obviously didn't dry out the heart for long enough... it's all gone mouldy
> 
> I'm just so impatient!!
> 
> ...


yer the skin is greasy but i leave them for about a day and they go rock hard and not chewy at all


----------



## sallygunes (Aug 5, 2011)

I so need to have one of these.I'm going to buy one when i get paid at the end of the month. x


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

pogo said:


> my pig skin twists, only did 3 as that's all i had left
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look brilliant! There definitely on the to-do-list once my sprats and stuff is done


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Liver and chicken in now... I just couldn't help myself as the liver was going cheap in the supermarket :lol: its brilliant for Training


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Those pig skin twists look great. I'm gonna have to get one of these soon. Look too much fun


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

StuW said:


> They look brilliant! There definitely on the to-do-list once my sprats and stuff is done


i felt right creative making them


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

pogo said:


> i felt right creative making them


Would they be suitable to give every day? The dogs usually get Dentastix after there walk   but would change to these instead as they'd be healthier!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

StuW said:


> Would they be suitable to give every day? The dogs usually get Dentastix after there walk   but would change to these instead as they'd be healthier!


i would say they are certainly healthier then a dentastix, alot of the fat comes out in cooking and collects at the bottom, plus you drying them not cooking in any oil, as long as you didn't go over board i can't see why not


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

pogo said:


> i would say they are certainly healthier then a dentastix, alot of the fat comes out in cooking and collects at the bottom, plus you drying them not cooking in any oil, as long as you didn't go over board i can't see why not


Maybe even half a day or something! Brilliant, gets them off the rubbish chews lol! Maybe try tripe chews aswell if I think I can handle the smell :lol:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

StuW said:


> Maybe even half a day or something! Brilliant, gets them off the rubbish chews lol! Maybe try tripe chews aswell if I think I can handle the smell :lol:


i plan on trying to make tripe sticks to when i get chance


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

pogo said:


> i plan on trying to make tripe sticks to when i get chance


I might let you try first and wait on the result before I try them :lol:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

StuW said:


> I might let you try first and wait on the result before I try them :lol:


very kind of you :lol:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

just for you stu! 

tripe sticks on the way


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

Let me know if they smell bad :lol: may try these tomorrow along with the pork skin things


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

StuW said:


> Let me know if they smell bad :lol: may try these tomorrow along with the pork skin things


i shall let you know! haha


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

IT'S HERE, IT'S HERE, IT'S HERE!!! Sh*t the only thing I have in is hotdogs!!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

It's fricking huge!!!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

A tip for those who find the hot dogs slip - cut them length ways twice and then cut into 1cm long rectangles  They don't fall through the gaps then


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

my homemade tripe sticks


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

Did they smell though lol ?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

StuW said:


> Did they smell though lol ?


nope  very very faint smell when cooking and the same now they are dried 

I won't be buying tripe sticks anymore!


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

I think my pig skin twists should be ready by now so might try the tripe now haha


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

StuW said:


> I think my pig skin twists should be ready by now so might try the tripe now haha


*ahem photos.....*


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

Sprats









Pig skin









There still quite greasy just now! Another hour or 2 I'd say


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

awesome! yer i kept checking the pig skin but they were about a day in the end and they were only the tiniest bit greasy in parts in the end!


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

They've been in since about 9 this morning! There quite crispy so far just the slightest bit greasy lol


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Pig skin chicken breast and sweet potato in mine at the moment, was I meant to do something with the sweet potato first ?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Pig skin chicken breast and sweet potato in mine at the moment, was I meant to do something with the sweet potato first ?


i don't think so no, they come out they crisps i believe


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> Pig skin chicken breast and sweet potato in mine at the moment, was I meant to do something with the sweet potato first ?


Let me know how the sweet potato comes out - I wasn't sure if parboiling it might be best or not.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

You didn't tell me it was this big!









I gave up on the carrots but the dogs loved the hot dogs


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

SLB said:


> You didn't tell me it was this big!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew I'd forgot to try something! Away to look for hotdogs :lol:

I've got more pig skin twists in and cubed pork belly slices


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Just put two tins of hotdogs in, and defrosting some liver and kidney. I've figured they need about half a kilo of each a week, so maybe I can get Rocky's offal allowance into him that way! I love the dehydrator, I'm so sad!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

SLB said:


> You didn't tell me it was this big!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did say it was massive!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I missed that post then. 

I just ordered some venison liver and kidney to dehydrate. How long did you leave it in. I'm impatient.


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

SLB said:


> I missed that post then.
> 
> I just ordered some venison liver and kidney to dehydrate. How long did you leave it in. I'm impatient.


I'm sure the liver and kidney I done took about 10-12 hours but I never cut it up or anything lol, just put it straight in!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

StuW said:


> I'm sure the liver and kidney I done took about 10-12 hours but I never cut it up or anything lol, just put it straight in!


Ahh I'll be cutting mine up.


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

SLB said:


> Ahh I'll be cutting mine up.


Depending on how thin/small you cut it up I can't see it taking long


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Is it ok to feed all offal dehydrated? Broder's loving it as a treat and don't want him to have too much.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

sharloid said:


> Is it ok to feed all offal dehydrated? Broder's loving it as a treat and don't want him to have too much.


I've actually started a thread about this :lol: Apparently not. Depending on how often you feed it.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

SLB said:


> I've actually started a thread about this :lol: Apparently not. Depending on how often you feed it.


Oh... I can't find the thread. Any reasons as to why not? At 5% liver that's only 25g so if I feed any as treats I wouldn't be able to feed fresh aswell


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

sharloid said:


> Oh... I can't find the thread. Any reasons as to why not? At 5% liver that's only 25g so if I feed any as treats I wouldn't be able to feed fresh aswell


you do no you can go way over 25g don't you  you need to feed loads and loads to cause a problem, so carry on feeding fresh and just don't give tons on them as treats


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive got my first batch for the dogs and ferrets (and cats if they like it) on now. Im doing some sprats, some pork rind and some liver. Will that all be done roughly the same time?


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

I've done pork skin, and have more in, my last batch were in for 24+ hours. They were crispy but pretty greasy so left them in for longer.

Got 3 trays of pork skin in, a tray of pork belly cubes and a tray of tripe sticks! Cutting up tripe at 8.30am is a horrible thing to do :lol:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

"MUMMMMM - The settings too low - I want them done as soon as!"


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

SLB said:


> I've actually started a thread about this :lol: Apparently not. Depending on how often you feed it.


Do you have a link to the thread? Would be interesting to read responses, I can't find it.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Megan345 said:


> Do you have a link to the thread? Would be interesting to read responses, I can't find it.


If you click on my name, then look for my stastics then look at my threads - you should find it there. Computer is on go-slow so I can't find it without it taking hours.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

SLB said:


> If you click on my name, then look for my stastics then look at my threads - you should find it there. Computer is on go-slow so I can't find it without it taking hours.


Thanks - I was sure there was a way to look at threads started by someone but couldn't remember how to do it!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm waiting for some jars to be empty before I put more things on.

I've found it easier to put heart/liver/kidney in relatively small chunks and then cut it after it's been dried into training size treats rather than the other way round. I'm an idiot.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

StuW said:


> Got 3 trays of pork skin in, a tray of pork belly cubes and a tray of tripe sticks! Cutting up tripe at 8.30am is a horrible thing to do :lol:


I'd love to do tripe sticks but I only have mince in 

Does anyone else find that dehydrated treats don't last as long as fresh? Sprats are down in one bite unlike fresh where they take a few seconds longer!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

you guys are infectious..I've got to get one of these! :lol: 

What fruits and vegs can dogs have? cos I thought grapes were poisonous to them. 

I only really eat apples or banana myself..though I like tinned peaches and thought I'd seen some in a photo? ..my usual veggies are carrots, broccoli and peas..sometimes I have mixed veg with sweetcorn in but pick the sweetcorn out for them as I thought I'd read somewhere it was one they couldn't have? 

I have frozen fillets that are meant to be cooked from frozen when you cook them..would I have to defrost them before putting them in a dehydrator or can put them straight in out of freezer? ..or cook first then dehydrate?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

IncaThePup said:


> you guys are infectious..I've got to get one of these! :lol:
> 
> What fruits and vegs can dogs have? cos I thought grapes were poisonous to them.
> 
> ...


for dog no grapes, raisins or sultanas

you can do all the fruit and veg you want for your self you just need to experiment

I would stick the fillets in straight frozen, it will defrost and dry them out, and no you don't cook things first before you dry them


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I have white fish in tonight, I just cut it up frozen then pop it in ..its easier to put in frozen I would think, less chance of it falling apart...oh and I also have hot dogs, pigs liver and pigs heart in there tonight


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

i'm currently drying garlic and chillis at the moment


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

pogo said:


> i'm currently drying garlic and chillis at the moment


I have just threw some in my slow cooker ready to switch on in the morning, making a beef curry..the tub with the dried garlic in smelt bloody lovely ..yum


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

but the dogs can have dried apple, banana and tinned peach if they like it? 

I think they probably prefer meat/fish but I saw pic someone did thin strips of chicken wrapped round a slice of apple.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

IncaThePup said:


> but the dogs can have dried apple, banana and tinned peach if they like it?
> 
> I think they probably prefer meat/fish but I saw pic someone did thin strips of chicken wrapped round a slice of apple.


yes apple, banana and that is fine 

Yer that would be fine to the chicken round apple, or you could do chicken wrapped around sprats.

it's all about experimenting


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> I have just threw some in my slow cooker ready to switch on in the morning, making a beef curry..the tub with the dried garlic in smelt bloody lovely ..yum


how long has the garlic kept for?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

pogo said:


> how long has the garlic kept for?


few week so far I would say  it feels and looks fine


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> few week so far I would say  it feels and looks fine


awesome ta


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

which of your models have timer on? Does the Andrew James one for £34? (shown on here) 

Many mention temp control but don't mention a timer?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

This goes up to 70c. No timer.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

There's only this at affordable end that has timer not in stock till feb 20

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Digital-Foo...BK8G/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1359026172&sr=8-3

off amazon so it will auto go on my credit card.. lol!

Is it any good?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

IncaThePup said:


> There's only this at affordable end that has timer not in stock till feb 20
> 
> Digital Food Dryer & Dehydrator - Fruit Dehydrater with Digital temperature control & Timer: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home
> 
> ...


We've all got Andrew James


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

IncaThePup said:


> but the dogs can have dried apple, banana and tinned peach if they like it?
> 
> I think they probably prefer meat/fish but I saw pic someone did thin strips of chicken wrapped round a slice of apple.


they do the apple/chicken on zooplus Small Dog Snacks & Treats: Dokas Chew Snack Chicken with Apples


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

They have Andrew James and cheaper but has no timer.. how would I know when they were done?


----------



## patterdalelass (Dec 7, 2012)

IncaThePup said:


> There's only this at affordable end that has timer not in stock till feb 20
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Digital-Foo...BK8G/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1359026172&sr=8-3
> 
> ...


Im waiting for this one.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

sianrees1979 said:


> they do the apple/chicken on zooplus Small Dog Snacks & Treats: Dokas Chew Snack Chicken with Apples


Thanks.. I might try a selection of dried treats just to make sure they like them first. The lamb selection looks nice - well considering it's dried.. lol!

I'm trying to find something similar to what i would manage to do but apart from the dried lambs liver and the apple/chicken I'm not sure I'd manage the mini fish that still have eyes in! 

We did try mini sausages from there that were gluten free but they are rock hard.. I struggle to cut them into small pieces for their 'lucky dip' bag that comes on walkies with us! 

The reviews aren't that good for the Andrew James one.. flimsy trays that broke easily and problems with customer services? .. only hang up could see with one with timer is that instructions weren't very good, not many people mention doing meat with them.. what temps would it need to go up to dry liver and GF hot dogs out for them?.. (and fish)


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

IncaThePup said:


> They have Andrew James and cheaper but has no timer.. how would I know when they were done?


You don't need a timer we all have the Andrew James on and you just leave it and check on it and give it a squeeze

Like I said it's about experimenting


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Look at the first or second page of this thread there is a link I posted to the model we all bought which seems to be better then the other Andrew James one and it's great and they certainly aren't flimsy trays


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

When you think dog treats can be very expensive... could well be a money saver  might be on my birthday list!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I'm thinking of one especially with JJ's issues. It's just deciding which one may take a while!

p.s Elsie & Doris are so cute!!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

ooh I got a £10 voucher for Amazon can get that Andrew James dehydrator for £24 now!!


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 3, 2011)

I envy you.. I'm planning to get one too.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

If I order today hopefully it will find its way to me by wed.. when hopefully my food shop will also turn up if I'm not snowed in again as was when woke up this morning to a blanket of snow! (again) 

Dunno if doggies will get out unless its melted significantly before it gets dark for me to get mobility scooter up the road with them!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

ok its ordered!!! :001_tt2: 

planning my menu now so stuff can arrive around same time!! 

I'm thinking sliced apple, carrot, banana, liver, sweet potato to start for the dogs.. I'm guessing the liver would take longest so would go on the bottom?.. or maybe potato slices if they are thicker? 

Will the fruit smell of liver too if put them all in together or can I just put single tray of liver in?


----------



## demetris20 (Jun 27, 2012)

the sweet potato needs to be cooked - i tried it both ways and the uncooked ones dont taste good (like raw potato lol)

I sliced quite thick - about 3mm - cooked the slices in the microwave till soft and then put them in the dehydrator and left them until quite bendy as my dog doesnt like them too crisp (crisp would keep longer though but i keep them in the fridge)


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

ok thanks.. my older dog likes her treats softer I thought this be cheaper cos hers can come out sooner and keep JJ's in longer if he prefers them more crunchy. 

How long would I leave them if I wanted them to be softer? like 7hr instead of 9 or something? (not sure how long it takes on average)


----------



## demetris20 (Jun 27, 2012)

depends on 2 things

how soft you want them to be and
how thick they are

i left mine in for 8 hours and they were bendy in the middle but had crunchy edges

my latest batch i forgot them and they became very crunchy - they wont burn though and since you have another dog that likes them crunchy any mistakes wont end up in the bin like mine 

if you want to speed up the process you can prick them lots and lots of times with the fork so it helps the drying process

its a bit of a trial and error at first but keep mental notes of thickness and time left in the dehydrator to see what suits you best


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

demetris20 said:


> depends on 2 things
> 
> how soft you want them to be and
> how thick they are
> ...


I'll have to make notes.. I have a memory like a sieve just hope I remember to check them 8 hours later!  will it turn itself off automatically after the 8 or 9 hrs?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

IncaThePup said:


> I'll have to make notes.. I have a memory like a sieve just hope I remember to check them 8 hours later!  will it turn itself off automatically after the 8 or 9 hrs?


no it can't turn it's self off it will literally just stay on until you remember to turn it off...


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

eeekk... ok I'll have to move some furniture around so it can go next to where my powerchair gets charged which is also on for 8hrs! .. maybe set a reminder on my iPhone.. lol!


----------



## demetris20 (Jun 27, 2012)

IncaThePup said:


> I'll have to make notes.. I have a memory like a sieve just hope I remember to check them 8 hours later!  will it turn itself off automatically after the 8 or 9 hrs?


if you are doing sweet potatoes i check on them from 4 hours...


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Tonight I will be dehydrating:

Lambs Kidneys (which I picked up from Tesco for 28p - for all of them!)









Pigs Kidneys (thanks Leanne) 









Venison Liver









Lambs Hearts (99p from Morrisons) 









Smoked Salmon Fillets.


----------



## demetris20 (Jun 27, 2012)

if you dont mind me asking where did you get venison liver from?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

demetris20 said:


> if you dont mind me asking where did you get venison liver from?


Of course not.

I got it from here:

buy venison - order wild red fallow venison meat products online roasting joint, loin steaks, rump steak, diced, boned rolled saddle

They're expensive in some of the meats and delivery so if you want something I'd suggest buying a lot in. And if you buy Vension Burgers (OH wanted to try them) They're Venison and Pork - false advertisement!


----------



## demetris20 (Jun 27, 2012)

SLB said:


> Of course not.
> 
> I got it from here:
> 
> ...


thank you!

the meat price is ok along the lines of others but the delivery is putting me off...


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

demetris20 said:


> thank you!
> 
> the meat price is ok along the lines of others but the delivery is putting me off...


Thats why it's better off buying a lot - it cancels out the delivery.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

The work station









Phoolf cutting up all the yuky stuff for me :001_wub:









All done


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I bought that model it should arrive tomorrow or wed..How long does all that lot take? 

do you mix fruit and meats in at same time or meats, fish and potato? ..or do them all seperate even if they only use 1-2 trays each?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

IncaThePup said:


> I bought that model it should arrive tomorrow or wed..How long does all that lot take?
> 
> do you mix fruit and meats in at same time or meats, fish and potato? ..or do them all seperate even if they only use 1-2 trays each?


I do meat and fish together, but veg and fruit separate.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Thanks.. My dehydrator arrived today!.. not unpacked it yet as got nothing to put in it till shopping comes tomorrow! 

I think I'll start with the liver and the gluten free hot dog sausages.. do I cook them first before dehydrating or put them in raw/part cooked? (hot dogs just need reheating in boiling water for about 10 mins usually)


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

IncaThePup said:


> Thanks.. My dehydrator arrived today!.. not unpacked it yet as got nothing to put in it till shopping comes tomorrow!
> 
> I think I'll start with the liver and the gluten free hot dog sausages.. do I cook them first before dehydrating or put them in raw/part cooked? (hot dogs just need reheating in boiling water for about 10 mins usually)


I just washed the hot dogs, cut them up and stuck them in raw!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

do i put the liver in raw?


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

IncaThePup said:


> do i put the liver in raw?


Yup, wash the excess blood off, dry it and stick it in!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

StuW said:


> Yup, wash the excess blood off, dry it and stick it in!


Thanks. any idea on temp and time for dried liver and gluten free hot dogs? It doesn't give a temp for these in the instruction manual.

I'm wondering whether they be done by midnight if I put it on now? or turn it on before going to bed and leave it till I get up? or put on first thing in morning so I can watch it through day first time?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

StuW said:


> Yup, wash the excess blood off, dry it and stick it in!


Thats where I was going wrong..


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

IncaThePup said:


> Thanks. any idea on temp and time for dried liver and gluten free hot dogs? It doesn't give a temp for these in the instruction manual.
> 
> I'm wondering whether they be done by midnight if I put it on now? or turn it on before going to bed and leave it till I get up? or put on first thing in morning so I can watch it through day first time?


just stick them on at 70c and leave them i tend to leave them overnight, they won't burn anyway


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

How's the dehydrating going? Anyone tried anything different ?

I'm surprised at how long the treats keep 

Got a few pound of liver and kidney on the go at the moment


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> How's the dehydrating going? Anyone tried anything different ?
> 
> I'm surprised at how long the treats keep
> 
> Got a few pound of liver and kidney on the go at the moment


I did some Pig heart and some Diced Turkey thigh the other day - the Turkey thigh has been a hit with Lou. Never seen him work so much for something like that. The only problem is - it's quite fatty.

Treats don't keep too long when you have a dog break in and eat 7 kidneys, 3 hearts and a liver.


----------



## demetris20 (Jun 27, 2012)

i did canned tuna , white fish and sweet potato chews


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> How's the dehydrating going? Anyone tried anything different ?
> 
> I'm surprised at how long the treats keep
> 
> Got a few pound of liver and kidney on the go at the moment


i've made just shy of £150 selling treats if that counts 

i made loads of these

















I did chicken hearts but they took FOREVER to be properly dried and i am impatient


----------



## Enzo Mansell (Jan 27, 2012)

A great thread ....with great pics as well...so I have decided to order one as well ...Hope I'm not to late!!


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

pogo said:


> i've made just shy of £150 selling treats if that counts
> 
> i made loads of these
> 
> ...


I made those and they worked brilliant the first time! 2nd and 3rd time they were in for 40+ hours and were still really greasy and when squeezed loads of grease came out :sad: don't know why there not working for me :lol:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Dried Turkey









Dried Pigs Heart









Dried Apple Rings









Dried Banana


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

StuW said:


> I made those and they worked brilliant the first time! 2nd and 3rd time they were in for 40+ hours and were still really greasy and when squeezed loads of grease came out :sad: don't know why there not working for me :lol:


I leave them for about 2 days, give them a dry with some paper towel and leave them out in the open air for a bit to cool and as they do the greasiness tends to dry away


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Pre-dehydration.










Beef Strips, Lamb Leg and Turkey Breast.


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

How does everyone wash the trays? I've found when the blood and goo dries through the cracks it is hard to wash off. Can I put them through the dishwasher?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I bought an Andrew James one 2 years ago to dry fruit and veg, did loads of apple rings ( can dogs have dried apple ? ) and bananas, chillis, mushrooms etc. What a fab idea to make dog treats ! Can't wait to try some of these ideas, I've bought dried chicken strips and Tango loves them, so I'll make some of those.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Nicki85 said:


> How does everyone wash the trays? I've found when the blood and goo dries through the cracks it is hard to wash off. Can I put them through the dishwasher?


I leave them to soak in really warm water and it softens it and then i clean it under running water


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Broder refused to eat spleen so we stuck some in and it turned out great .

To those of you who sell treats - have you had to get insurance, a license or inform the council etc?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

sharloid said:


> Broder refused to eat spleen so we stuck some in and it turned out great .
> 
> To those of you who sell treats - have you had to get insurance, a license or inform the council etc?


I think thats only for human consumption I know you have to have a tax number for it - it is a business afterall.

Do You Need a License to Sell Pet Treats? | eHow.co.uk


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Not sure if the rules have changed but 6 years ago any dog treats regardless of what they are made of had to be analysed before you could sell them

there was quite a hefty fine if you didn't, I know it wasn't the council who delt with it, I think it was defra or whatever they call themselves these days


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

SLB said:


> I think thats only for human consumption I know you have to have a tax number for it - it is a business afterall.
> 
> Do You Need a License to Sell Pet Treats? | eHow.co.uk


That link states you need to have treats sent for analysis. I thought some kind of testing or regulation would be needed. 

It's hard to find much info on it and I don't want to get into trouble.

Edit: I just found this on another forum



> Basically there is an EU Regulation which governs the labelling of animal feed - and yes, I've checked, even dog biscuits count as animal feed. By law you must have your products analysed by a laboratory in order to ascertain the percentages of protein, ash, fibre and oil and also the moisture content - if the moisture content is over 14% then this must be stated on the product along with the other percentages mentioned.
> 
> The cost of this testing is approximately £50 per product as long as that's all you want to test for (that's the legal minimum) - further testing, that ascertains the calorific values, among other things, can be as expensive as £150 per product.
> 
> ...


:O


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Yep thats pretty much as I remember it


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

I bought four trays of pigskin from Morrisons yesterday... Going to be making loads of chews today!


----------



## patterdalelass (Dec 7, 2012)

sausages,pigs liver and ox kidney going in mine tonight.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Must order a dehydrator!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

SLB said:


> Dried Turkey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic, thanks for sharing


----------



## patterdalelass (Dec 7, 2012)

some of you use your machines overnight,so how many hours is that exactly?
I did chicken strips for the first time the other night and they were in there for 10hrs,they look ok but should i leave meat in for 12hrs?
The chicken strips are being well received by doglets


----------



## sopott (Dec 30, 2012)

... with pogo's dehydrator! I got the treats and snoopy is loving them! I have never seen him so well behaved


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

patterdalelass said:


> some of you use your machines overnight,so how many hours is that exactly?
> I did chicken strips for the first time the other night and they were in there for 10hrs,they look ok but should i leave meat in for 12hrs?
> The chicken strips are being well received by doglets


If the chicken's for the dogs, they'd be ok with it raw, so I'd just leave it in as long as you're happy with. I've left mine on at 50 degrees overnight for about 10 hours, seemed fine, but I'd probably only do it with stuff that's just gone in. I doubt anything would catch fire even at 70, but I worry about stuff like that!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

patterdalelass said:


> some of you use your machines overnight,so how many hours is that exactly?
> I did chicken strips for the first time the other night and they were in there for 10hrs,they look ok but should i leave meat in for 12hrs?
> The chicken strips are being well received by doglets


general meat i leave for about 12 hours.

But i have left on for 48 hours straight which it says in the instruction is the max to leave it on for without turning it off, but that was when i did some pork skin that was really thick and fatty


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

sopott said:


> ... with pogo's dehydrator! I got the treats and snoopy is loving them! I have never seen him so well behaved


thank you  :cornut:


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

pogo said:


> general meat i leave for about 12 hours.
> 
> But i have left on for 48 hours straight which it says in the instruction is the max to leave it on for without turning it off, but that was when i did some pork skin that was really thick and fatty


Did you leave it on at 70? Mine's been on for a couple of hours now and it smells of burning a bit


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Megan345 said:


> Did you leave it on at 70? Mine's been on for a couple of hours now and it smells of burning a bit


always at 70 i've never done anything at lower temps


----------



## HappyWag (Aug 25, 2012)

Just ordered one! so excited, looking at all the goodies i can make  . i can't wait!


----------



## patterdalelass (Dec 7, 2012)

Megan345 said:


> If the chicken's for the dogs, they'd be ok with it raw, so I'd just leave it in as long as you're happy with. I've left mine on at 50 degrees overnight for about 10 hours, seemed fine, but I'd probably only do it with stuff that's just gone in. I doubt anything would catch fire even at 70, but I worry about stuff like that!


The chicken is for "come back here now!" training treats They are fed raw.
The sausage,kidney and liver are for treats as well.
I left on for 12hrs at 70 and all looks good apart from some liver which i should have sliced up thinner.Will know next time.
Thank you muchly.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

Just read from start to finish.. Best thread like eva!!!


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

I stole your idea of plaiting the pig skin, Pogo  Turned out lovely, they last Maisy about ten minutes - normally, one crunch and chews are gone


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Megan345 said:


> I stole your idea of plaiting the pig skin, Pogo  Turned out lovely, they last Maisy about ten minutes - normally, one crunch and chews are gone


i wish they lasted that long here  but my mommas dog loves them, he was there half an hour eating it


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

pogo said:


> i wish they lasted that long here  but my mommas dog loves them, he was there half an hour eating it


They last Rocky about that long, he lies there and licks them for twenty minutes first


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Megan345 said:


> They last Rocky about that long, he lies there and licks them for twenty minutes first


one bite and the boys have done  least they like them


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Oops, I melted my dehydrator


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Oops, I melted my dehydrator


How the.. What the..


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Oops, I melted my dehydrator


How?!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Oops, I melted my dehydrator


Did you have it ontop of the hob and accidently switch it on?

I've almost done that a few times... :O


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

It just melted itself 

It was on for about 24 hours with some stinky sprats and some salmon bits in, when I went to take them out some of the plastic trays have melted 

It's still perfectly useable but I'm a bit miffed 

The salmon was very oily so I don't know whether the oil got so hot it melted the plastic....


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> It just melted itself
> 
> It was on for about 24 hours with some stinky sprats and some salmon bits in, when I went to take them out some of the plastic trays have melted
> 
> ...


maybe the oil, i have mine on for the 48 hours ALOT and it's still fine


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Has anyone managed to make fishy treats with the crunch factor of F4D jerky? I've tried and tried, and even after some being in there about thirty six hours I'm still only getting very crispy, rather than that ear splitting crunch of sea jerky. Anyone had any success?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Has anyone managed to make fishy treats with the crunch factor of F4D jerky? I've tried and tried, and even after some being in there about thirty six hours I'm still only getting very crispy, rather than that ear splitting crunch of sea jerky. Anyone had any success?


no i'm not sure how they do it, i can get really dry crispy treats but not the mega crunchyness.

Only thing i can get like it is the pig skin that goes rock hard


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

i currently have a load of scotch bonnets drying at the moment nom nom


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

pogo said:


> no i'm not sure how they do it, i can get really dry crispy treats but not the mega crunchyness.
> 
> Only thing i can get like it is the pig skin that goes rock hard


Oh ok, glad I'm not the only one then  Will just have to stick with F4D for that then.

Yes, mine love pig skin done in there. I plait it and braid it and knot in into all sorts of funky shapes! :lol:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Oh ok, glad I'm not the only one then  Will just have to stick with F4D for that then.
> 
> Yes, mine love pig skin done in there. I plait it and braid it and knot in into all sorts of funky shapes! :lol:


the only fish i could get to go hard was salmon scraps i got from morrisons which they just cut into strips and they took about 2 days they were close to the f4d

Haha yer i do too!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Perhaps chunks of fish?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

SLB said:


> Perhaps chunks of fish?


Tried chunks, thin slices and whole sprats - all goes crispy, but not crunchy in the way F4D treats are.

Although thinking about it, F4D treats are made from fish skins aren't they, rather than actual pieces of fish, so I think I'll see if my fishmonger can save some skins back for me, and then try with those.


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

I've put some skin off my fish in and that went really crunchy.


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

How long does everyone leave the pork skin in for? I want it really dry and crispy.... 

I've had real success with dried liver, heart, chicken/turkey (strips and treat bits!) and sausage  Not so much fish  or lamb actually. THe lamb that I did a month ago in strips has gone mouldy- guess it was too fatty and I couldn't dry it out enough.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Nicki85 said:


> How long does everyone leave the pork skin in for? I want it really dry and crispy....
> 
> I've had real success with dried liver, heart, chicken/turkey (strips and treat bits!) and sausage  Not so much fish  or lamb actually. THe lamb that I did a month ago in strips has gone mouldy- guess it was too fatty and I couldn't dry it out enough.


I left my skin in for 36 hours then left it to dry out for 12 hours or so, still in the dehydrator. Not completely dry, to be honest, and the fat on the back is still really greasy. I keep the chews I made from them in the fridge, they've kept for two or three weeks so far.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Nicki85 said:


> How long does everyone leave the pork skin in for? I want it really dry and crispy....
> 
> I've had real success with dried liver, heart, chicken/turkey (strips and treat bits!) and sausage  Not so much fish  or lamb actually. THe lamb that I did a month ago in strips has gone mouldy- guess it was too fatty and I couldn't dry it out enough.


i leave it in for 48 hours then leave it to cool for a couple of hours after that


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Sweet potato in again for my two...they absolutely love it  got some sliced apple in and trying a couple of thinly sliced carrots ..just to see how they dry out


----------



## katherineskelton (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi guys,

I was recommended to this thread on the Cat Health and Nutrition section as I am considering buying a dehydrator for both kitty treats and human snacks. I wondered which machines you would recommend or avoid?!

I was considering the Lakeland machine as a cheaper model, but I would secretly love one of the more expensive ones 

Any suggestions gratefully received!


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

katherineskelton said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was recommended to this thread on the Cat Health and Nutrition section as I am considering buying a dehydrator for both kitty treats and human snacks. I wondered which machines you would recommend or avoid?!
> 
> ...


My friend has a Lakeland one, and she really likes it


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

katherineskelton said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was recommended to this thread on the Cat Health and Nutrition section as I am considering buying a dehydrator for both kitty treats and human snacks. I wondered which machines you would recommend or avoid?!
> 
> ...


I think most of us on this thread have this model:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Andrew-James-Dehydrator-Adjustable-Temperature/dp/B009DIFMXK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1364496358&sr=8-1


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Right , my Andrew James dehydrator is on its last legs, all the plastic trays are now snapping , only going to manage a couple of more dehydrating sessions.

So ..I need recommendations for a good one that's going to last me a few years hopefully at the least .

Sliced mango in as we speak


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Right , my Andrew James dehydrator is on its last legs, all the plastic trays are now snapping , only going to manage a couple of more dehydrating sessions.
> 
> So ..I need recommendations for a good one that's going to last me a few years hopefully at the least .
> 
> Sliced mango in as we speak


mine all broke long ago i use pizza crisper trays and they are AMAZING! and being made of metal don't break


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

pogo said:


> mine all broke long ago i use pizza crisper trays and they are AMAZING! and being made of metal don't break


Good idea  do you still use the plastic lid on top , or something else ?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Good idea  do you still use the plastic lid on top , or something else ?


same plastic lid, i bought these trays from ebay and they fit really well

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/33cm-13-N...0825410047?pt=UK_Bakeware&hash=item3cba67e9ff


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

pogo said:


> same plastic lid, i bought these trays from ebay and they fit really well
> 
> 33cm / 13" NON STICK PIZZA CRISPER OVEN TRAY BAKING PAN | eBay


How many ? This is a really good idea . And defo 13 inch ?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> How many ? This is a really good idea . And defo 13 inch ?


I have 3 but keep meaning to buy a couple more, yep you definitely want this size as it's the same as the plastic trays


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

pogo said:


> I have 3 but keep meaning to buy a couple more, yep you definitely want this size as it's the same as the plastic trays


Thanks..will take a hell of a lot less room in my cupboard too and saved me a fair bit of cash  Couldn't do without my dehydrator now


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I was gutted when my trays broke, and i couldn't find anywhere that did replacements for this model, but had a brain wave with the metal trays  and my dehydrator is almost always on!


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

pogo said:


> same plastic lid, i bought these trays from ebay and they fit really well
> 
> 33cm / 13" NON STICK PIZZA CRISPER OVEN TRAY BAKING PAN | eBay


I was thinking about these the other day. How do you get the gap between the trays for the stuff without the trays touching the products?

Will these not slot into each other?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

jesterjenn said:


> I was thinking about these the other day. How do you get the gap between the trays for the stuff without the trays touching the products?
> 
> Will these not slot into each other?


I just plonk them on top of each other so the tray above just sits on the food below, tends to give nice flat treats.

I also find i dry the food on lower temps as the metal gets warm


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

pogo said:


> I just plonk them on top of each other so the tray above just sits on the food below, tends to give nice flat treats.
> 
> I also find i dry the food on lower temps as the metal gets warm


Ahh cool, thank you - with this method do you find they get done in a quicker time, as in effect they're getting dried from both sides with the metal conducting the heat?

With the metal getting warm, does this then mean that the treats are cooking as opposed to drying? Or not because it's on a lower temp? Which temp would you recommend when using the plastic trays please? (can you tell my trays have broken so need a solution lol)


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

jesterjenn said:


> Ahh cool, thank you - with this method do you find they get done in a quicker time, as in effect they're getting dried from both sides with the metal conducting the heat?
> 
> With the metal getting warm, does this then mean that the treats are cooking as opposed to drying? Or not because it's on a lower temp? Which temp would you recommend when using the plastic trays please? (can you tell my trays have broken so need a solution lol)


Yes i find using the metal trays things are done quicker.

No they still come exactly the same it's still dried  I just mean that when before i had things on at 50-70c i have them on at 35-45c

With the plastic trays i used them at 70c to get things done quite quickly, but am probably using at 50c average now 

I find that because there isn't the big hole in the middle of them i fit more on one tray, so alot of the time i only use one tray at a time


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Could you do the same in the oven or is this better?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

EAD said:


> Could you do the same in the oven or is this better?


you can dry in the oven but i prefer the outcome from a dehydrator its just not the same in the oven


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

pogo said:


> Yes i find using the metal trays things are done quicker.
> 
> No they still come exactly the same it's still dried  I just mean that when before i had things on at 50-70c i have them on at 35-45c
> 
> ...


Fab - thank you


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

I've been coveting your gadgets since I first saw this thread.

Now that we're 100% raw feeding, I've finally got one - thank heavens for birthdays.

Funny how I'm so excited about something that benefits the dogs more than anyone else.

Large chunk of venison liver defrosting at the moment ready for loading up tomorrow.

At least I have this massive thread to read through again to pass the time...


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I still LOVE my dehydrator still using the same original one, with the metal pizza trays, which my morrisons now sell the perfect size for £2.50 each


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wait im confused? You use your andrew james one
but have converted it to metal pizza trays?
sounds genius


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I must admit the novelty wore off for me   Must get back into using it again.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

SixStar said:


> I must admit the novelty wore off for me   Must get back into using it again.


My worst crime is putting stuff in it, and then not emptying it . Because well, it's not going to go off is it 

Dehydrated some swedish meatballs the other day, didn't work that well. They have too much fat in them


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Well I _was _in love with my dehydrator.

Filled all 5 trays after raiding Morrisons at what happened to be exactly the right time. Just as the butchers wheeled out a huge trolley of reduced meat products.

1 tray of pork rind, 2 trays of venison liver (OK so that was a previous MVM purchase), 1 tray of beef kidney and 1 tray of pig heart. Everything turned out beautifully, so I obviously sliced it perfectly, and had it stacked in the right order overnight.

Unfortunately however, OH was helping me empty the trays and stick them into soak, and 3 trays have cracked already, despite handling with kid gloves due to the comments on here. One has cracked all along the base of the tray and in 2 other places around the edge, and the other 2 in 2 places on the rim. And they appear to have cracked simply during the dehydrating/cooling process rather than afterwards

As it was a birthday gift, hubby isn't prepared for me to buy pizza trays to replace them snorting that it's rubbish and not fit for purpose so it's going back. Sob. Sob.

Still, he's agreed to keep an eye out on Ebay for a 5 tray Excalibur, and potentially spend a bit more to get a quality product. Hope he finds one within 3 months as I reckon I've probably got enough 'training treats' now to last that long.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Wait im confused? You use your andrew james one
> but have converted it to metal pizza trays?
> sounds genius


Yes sorry I am still using the same dehydrator that is in the photo on page one, but after about 6 months all my trays broke so I bought round pizza trays instead of buying a new machine and they work brilliantly!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

PennyGSD said:


> Well I _was _in love with my dehydrator.
> 
> Filled all 5 trays after raiding Morrisons at what happened to be exactly the right time. Just as the butchers wheeled out a huge trolley of reduced meat products.
> 
> ...


That's a shame I got about 6 months out of my trays which I didn't think was to bad, but I can't warrant spending so much more on a dehydrator with metal trays when I can still use mine with make shifts trays!


----------



## sar79 (Aug 5, 2014)

hi just found this site while waiting for the ox liver to dry/cook in the oven is this really alot better?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

sar79 said:


> hi just found this site while waiting for the ox liver to dry/cook in the oven is this really alot better?


IMO yes it costs pennies to run a dehydrator and it keeps my oven free, with how much i dry my oven would always be on! Oh and welcome


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

The results from the dehydrator were fantastic.

Unfortunately I'm ashamed to admit that I've now bought a breadmaker instead.

Fat lot of use for the dogs, but it makes great bread. Oh, and frees up the oven for dehydrating - but then again I don't get through quite as much as Pogo does, and I still have quite a stock left from my first attempt. I reckon just that one batch I managed probably paid for the machine looking at the price of dehydrated treats most shops charge.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

A bread maker is something I've never thought of buying :lol:


----------



## SugarGirl (Mar 31, 2013)

oh dear!

I was tempted enough to get of these for me even without the idea of treats for the furrier members of the household!

has anyone splashed out and gotten an Excalibur or similar? 

I know they are pricey but I'm pretty clumsy and forgetful so if I do get one then I need something sturdy that has a timer!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

SugarGirl said:


> oh dear!
> 
> I was tempted enough to get of these for me even without the idea of treats for the furrier members of the household!
> 
> ...


No i'm still using the original one my OH bought at the start of this thread  just with metal trays, works a treat!


----------



## SugarGirl (Mar 31, 2013)

pogo said:


> No i'm still using the original one my OH bought at the start of this thread  just with metal trays, works a treat!


Good to hear its still going! I'm tempted to go for this and just buy metal trays off the bat but still worried I'll forget to leave it on though and end up with inedible lumps!


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

I bet your dog would still eat them anyway. One man's inedible lump is another dog's treat.

A cheaper option would be to get the metal trays and a simple timer plug? But I really don't think a few hours overdone would make a huge difference.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I just got one EXCITED


----------

